
Investors Say “Count Me In” To Plancast - aditya
http://techcrunch.com/2010/03/08/plancast-funding/
======
ekanes
Agreed, it's a great concept and nice execution.

Suggestion: If any of the devs see this thread, it'd be great to have privacy
settings, so (optionally) only approved folks could see your travel plans.

Edit: After RTFA, I see that "...And after the SXSW madness, the plan is to
implement more privacy features, we’re told."

Cool.

~~~
jaymon
You are not alone in your desire for better privacy controls. Here's kind of
what our roadmap has been/will be:

The last few weeks have been focused on the iPhone app and API. I'm guessing
the next few weeks will be focused on keeping the site up (it's already gone
down once today because of traffic) and working on the overall speed of the
site (that's what I'm working on right now).

But after that, Privacy is the next major item on our todo list.

------
joshu
yay! i'm also thrilled about the new logo.

~~~
jaymon
I know right? I wanted to be manly about it but that little Penguin just
melted my heart.

------
eugenejen
Though I am working as a competitor in the same segment of the market. I am
glad that they secured fund and working on the new product.

Let's all make something that people want.

------
aditya
Congrats to Jaymon (<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=Jaymon>) and Mark for
building a kick-ass service!

------
jasonlbaptiste
i havent really started using plancast yet (theres not enough of a community
in miami trying it). I will say, it's one of those things that is useful, has
a point, and really could crossover (unlike foursquare imho). I'm very very
bullish on the product. congrats on the funding!

